# Getting an ΑΦΜ?



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm hoping this is a really simple and easy question that someone will know the answer to, as it's something most everyone has to do!

I've been living in Greece for almost a year on a residence permit but was being paid in the US so didn't need an AFM. Now that I'm married to a Greek man and we're filing taxes together, I suppose I'll need one. Even if I don't need it for that, I think I ought to have one. It seems like everyone who's anyone has one.

I live in central Athens. What should I do to get an AFM?


----------



## scoobie (May 25, 2009)

wka said:


> I'm hoping this is a really simple and easy question that someone will know the answer to, as it's something most everyone has to do!
> 
> I've been living in Greece for almost a year on a residence permit but was being paid in the US so didn't need an AFM. Now that I'm married to a Greek man and we're filing taxes together, I suppose I'll need one. Even if I don't need it for that, I think I ought to have one. It seems like everyone who's anyone has one.
> 
> I live in central Athens. What should I do to get an AFM?


Hi, i thought you would have had lots of replies by now, from what i remember you can get your husband to be your sponsor or just show the contract to your property and copy of passport So i would think the best thing is to go to the same tax office as your husband or if that is outside of Athens another one with your husband .


----------



## Shnoof (Apr 16, 2010)

You might need citizenship before you get an AFM. It sounds like you don't need one yet, but you want one just in case. A short term fix is to use your spouse's, but eventually life will be easier with your own. I suggest going to a KEP (Kentro Eksipiretisis Politon) first to ask what kind of paperwork is needed before going to the Eforia (Tax office), as the lines there can take hours. I recently got my AFM without any trouble, but it was quite simple as I already have a Greek ID. Rule of thumb for Greek bureaucracy: Bring every paper related to residence, income, ID, photocopies of everything, anything you can imagine that might not even be relevant, because they might ask for it and you don't want to have to go more than once.


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't have a Greek state ID yet (don't think I'll ever get one) and I'm still struggling to get all my papers in order - there are SO MANY of them!! My file keeps growing and growing and yet there is still so much to do.

I talked to my husband and he said that I don't go onto his tax return until NEXT May so I guess there's no hurry really. I was thinking for some reason that we would file together this year, probably because I've been thinking SO much about next year's (2011) taxes with all the receipt-collecting and receipt-filing I've been doing, so my brain is fully on how we're going to file together next year. But since we only got married a few weeks ago, he's filing singly this year. 

We don't own any property so I can't show any kind of proof of that. I don't have a Greek ID either so that's out. Do I need an AFM to work legally? I'm still new to the working aspect as I am currently working for an American company so I am taxed and paid completely in the USA, and I'm not eligible to apply for my spousal work/residence permit until July.


----------



## oldbadger (Feb 18, 2009)

*What should I do to get an AFM*

My wife and I took the easy route - we signed up with an accountant (in Chania) who arranged everything for us (he will be submitting our tax returns anyway). We went aklong with his assistant to the tax office and she obviously knew which counter to go to etc. It took about 20 minutes.







\


wka said:


> I'm hoping this is a really simple and easy question that someone will know the answer to, as it's something most everyone has to do!
> 
> I've been living in Greece for almost a year on a residence permit but was being paid in the US so didn't need an AFM. Now that I'm married to a Greek man and we're filing taxes together, I suppose I'll need one. Even if I don't need it for that, I think I ought to have one. It seems like everyone who's anyone has one.
> 
> I live in central Athens. What should I do to get an AFM?


----------



## wanderlusting (May 15, 2010)

WKA - 

Did you finally get your AFM number?
I am looking for a job in Athens but I haven't bothered with any legalities yet since the job market is so poor. However I'm going to start getting things in order just in case.
What did you have to show? I've read that you need your residence permit, but that seems contradictory to the fact that you're supposedly allowed to work in Greece while waiting for your permit...


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes! Ι did get my AFM and it turned out to be a piece of cake. I went (with my husband) to our local tax office (ΔΟΥ) and filled out a form. I brought my "Greek bureaucracy folder" with me so I don't remember exactly what they needed from me, but definitely my passport, my husband's ID, and probably my residence permit / blue paper saying I had applied for my residence permit. They didn't ask for anything weird, and it didn't cost anything, and it was instantaneous (the whole process took 10 minutes and I left with the AFM). They linked my new AFM to my husband's when I signed up, although I suppose if one were not married to a Greek this would be irrelevant.

Good luck! My experience was really smooth - and I suppose that since the AFM is how they tax you, it's to the government's advantage to make getting one easy, right?


----------



## wanderlusting (May 15, 2010)

Thanks!
I tried to go today but they were closed by the time I could get there. 
I did however get my AMKA from the local KEP. Despite resources saying I would need my residence permit or blue paper and my family status certificate, the lady simply gave it to me with my passport! It might of helped that my mother-in-law was there 
The resources in Greek say that for the AFM you need your passport, birth certificate, and maybe a marriage certificate - copies of each of course. I have everything all ready so I think it should be a breeze.

Xronia polla!


----------



## IrinaP (Jun 16, 2010)

wka said:


> I'm hoping this is a really simple and easy question that someone will know the answer to, as it's something most everyone has to do!
> 
> I've been living in Greece for almost a year on a residence permit but was being paid in the US so didn't need an AFM. Now that I'm married to a Greek man and we're filing taxes together, I suppose I'll need one. Even if I don't need it for that, I think I ought to have one. It seems like everyone who's anyone has one.
> 
> I live in central Athens. What should I do to get an AFM?


 Everyone in Greece needs to have an AFM and you should always remember your number. What you need to do is go to the tax office in your area and fill out the appropriate papers. It needs a lot of patience so GOOD LUCK


----------



## wanderlusting (May 15, 2010)

Just to follow up for anybody else looking for information -

I went to my local tax office today and got my AFM in just a few minutes. I took my passport and bebaiosi (blue paper), one copy of each, and my husband. All we really needed from his was his AFM number and name though.

I didn't have to wait in line more than a few minutes and after filing out the M1 form with basic information (the form is in Greek but you fill it in with English) the lady printed out a form with my AFM in minutes. 

Because the process is so quick I had planned on waiting until a serious job prospect came along - until I found out that I have to get it to file taxes with my husband, which is required since he owns property (according to an accountant).


----------



## IrinaP (Jun 16, 2010)

wanderlusting said:


> Just to follow up for anybody else looking for information -
> 
> I went to my local tax office today and got my AFM in just a few minutes. I took my passport and bebaiosi (blue paper), one copy of each, and my husband. All we really needed from his was his AFM number and name though.
> 
> ...


Quite an improvement... good that all went easy


----------

